# Microsoft word



## Kuntrryboy (Dec 10, 2017)

I am a industrial painter as like many others I travel a lot. I am looking for something to help keep up with my deductions for my CPA. I use mileIQ to keep up with my miles. One of the guys I worked with had a nice spread sheet. However, I lost contact with him. Can anyone help me?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

*Free Office Online apps*

*Free Office Online apps *

https://products.office.com/en-US/office-online/documents-spreadsheets-presentations-office-online


Is this the kind of help you're looking for? I think as long as you use the online free Microsoft Office you need pay nothing and can save the documents you create on "One Drive". Excel (Green is where you can set up spread sheets)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> *Free Office Online apps *
> 
> https://products.office.com/en-US/office-online/documents-spreadsheets-presentations-office-online
> 
> ...



Why use proprietary ad driven spyware? 



I use LibreOffice...
https://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Why use proprietary ad driven spyware?
> 
> I use LibreOffice...
> https://www.libreoffice.org/



None of the other office programs are compatible with the MS Office suite. I bought the program so I do not get advertised to. I also use an ad blocker. I have tried all of the open source / free programs but when I send to other business' it is a problem so I went back to Micro Sucks. Anyone storing anything in "the Cloud" is a target! (Don't do that. either!) I back up my whole PC once a day & do 2 copies on separate external drives that I then detach so they can not get infected. 

If you never need to share or export documents Libre Office is fine but I need to send my docs to my CA who looks after all my tax issues. There is always some kind of cost for any and all "free" stuff. It's just a matter of how one wants to pay. I pay to get behind pay walls, I use Privacy Badger, Malwarebytes Pro,2 ad blockers, Ccleaner Pro, all windows 10 anti privacy apps are disabled on my machine. I won't buy a cell phone because almost everything you do on one can be tracked. I pay for all my programs and clear my cache, every time, after going on line. I don't use any free apps. So really, it's all about choices!

So, as you might now guess, I'm all about privacy!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you asked your CPA for a recommendation? There’s a good change your CPA uses Quickbooks, so you’ll want something that’s compatible with that.

I use the Expensify app on my iPhone to track all my mileage, but it can do a lot more than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> None of the other office programs are compatible with the MS Office suite. I bought the program so I do not get advertised to. I also use an ad blocker. I have tried all of the open source / free programs but when I send to other business' it is a problem so I went back to Micro Sucks. Anyone storing anything in "the Cloud" is a target! (Don't do that. either!) I back up my whole PC once a day & do 2 copies on separate external drives that I then detach so they can not get infected.
> 
> If you never need to share or export documents Libre Office is fine but I need to send my docs to my CA who looks after all my tax issues. There is always some kind of cost for any and all "free" stuff. It's just a matter of how one wants to pay. I pay to get behind pay walls, I use Privacy Badger, Malwarebytes Pro,2 ad blockers, Ccleaner Pro, all windows 10 anti privacy apps are disabled on my machine. I won't buy a cell phone because almost everything you do on one can be tracked. I pay for all my programs and clear my cache, every time, after going on line. I don't use any free apps. So really, it's all about choices!
> 
> So, as you might now guess, I'm all about privacy!



I only used linux for the past 12 years... IMO There is a higher cost using proprietary software.



BTW doc files are not meant to be shared, they are specific to your machine and its just by happenstance that they often work on someone else's PC. For sharing docs you should be using a true portable format like PDF, LaTeX, CSV, etc... That said I often open word, excel, and even edit PDF documents with libreoffice without issue. Likewise libreoffice can export to MS word format (docx) and MS word can open native libreoffice format (odt).


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I only used linux for the past 12 years... IMO There is a higher cost using proprietary software.
> 
> BTW doc files are not meant to be shared, they are specific to your machine and its just by happenstance that they often work on someone else's PC. For sharing docs you should be using a true portable format like PDF, LaTeX, CSV, etc... That said I often open word, excel, and even edit PDF documents with libreoffice without issue. Likewise libreoffice can export to MS word format (docx) and MS word can open native libreoffice format (odt).



OK.
None the less, I do need to share and all the offices I share with are using MS word / Excel. I'm glad it has proved to work for you. In my case files got corrupted when trying to work on them from a different app. Having purchased a permanent license, out right, there was no further cost or privacy issues.


The person that started this thread certainly, now knows there are options and that's all good!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> OK.
> None the less, I do need to share and all the offices I share with are using MS word / Excel. I'm glad it has proved to work for you. In my case files got corrupted when trying to work on them from a different app. Having purchased a permanent license, out right, *there was no further cost or privacy issues.*
> 
> 
> The person that started this thread certainly, now knows there are options and that's all good!



Unfortunately with proprietary software, and especially true with microsoft products, you cannot know that for sure.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Unfortunately with proprietary software, and especially true with microsoft products, you cannot know that for sure.



Oh, Yes, I absolutely can. I work off line!


----------

